
Ask HN: Jobs with Relocation in the US? - avilesj
I&#x27;m a US expat who has been living abroad for way too long.<p>I plan to begin looking for a job probably July-August (expecting the ongoing situation to get better) and I&#x27;m wondering what are my chances of finding a job with relocation support.<p>Not sure how would companies react to the fact I&#x27;m currently outside the country with all the intentions to go back. I also never held a job in the US, all my experience is overseas.<p>I&#x27;m a SWE with 5 years of experience in a handful of markets (finance, health, fast food). I&#x27;ve worked with React, NodeJE, Serverless stack (AWS) and have dealt with a lot of proprietary technologies that I rather not talk about.<p>Worst case scenario for me is just couch surf at my cousin&#x27;s house in FL, which I rather not do.<p>Am I being too hopeful to find a job with relocation, living overseas?
======
mtmail
Same chance as getting a signing bonus or company car or them paying extra for
a recruitment agency I'd say. For a company it's an expense just taxed
differently. I once got such a package consisting of immigration lawyer +
flight cost + rental car one month + furnished appartment one month + shipping
my stuff, about 12.000 USD total. The HR department called it package and all
was organized by a separate company specialized in that. At least the big
companies deal with this multiple times per year if not per month.

